# Is this normal?



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Hello

My female has recently laid another clutch if eggs. But since the male has been persuading her to mate more, now she has more than 2 eggs (3). And there might be a 4th one later today. Is this normal? I made sure to provide a little extra calcium for her just in case she needs it. But why 3-4 eggs instead of just concentrating on the 2 already fertilized eggs? There must have been a 3-5 day pause after her first clutch of eggs to wait and lay more.


----------

